# Whale Wars



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone see this? It comes on Animal Planet.

Basically there is an environmental group (Sea Shepard) that spends its time harrassing Japanese whaling ships who are whaling in protected waters. Japan claims they are only killing thw whales for "research".

Kind of an odd but interseting show, a lot of eco-type hippies doing raids on the whaling ships, they throw sometype of acid bomb and some other weapon designed to disable the whaling ships prop.

Sure its a good-hearted effort and all but to me its a lot like modern day piracy. They also struggle with military like chain of command issues on the ship when the captain is down for a nap.


----------



## csb (Dec 1, 2008)

Hippies have a chain of command?!


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 1, 2008)

csb said:


> Hippies have a chain of command?!


If you watch the show they seem to think they have a chain of command, but it's seldom followed. I saw a few episodes over the holidays. It's interesting and there are a few people who seem to have a bit of sense on the boat, but the people in charge are complete nut jobs and I think the world would be better off if someone went ahead and sunk their boat, preferably with the nut jobs on board.


----------



## Freon (Dec 1, 2008)

I file this show away with "Black Gold" - Much more fantasy than fact.


----------



## cement (Dec 1, 2008)

I want to hug a whale too, but how is this not terrorism?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 1, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> If you watch the show they seem to think they have a chain of command, but it's seldom followed. I saw a few episodes over the holidays. It's interesting and there are a few people who seem to have a bit of sense on the boat, but the people in charge are complete nut jobs and I think the world would be better off if someone went ahead and sunk their boat, preferably with the nut jobs on board.


Your avatar is disgusting and inappropriate.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 1, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> Your avatar is disgusting and inappropriate.


so you like it?


----------



## Supe (Dec 1, 2008)

One can only hope for a season finale consisting of an attack of Moby-esque proportions, sinking the U.S.S Hippie.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 1, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> so you like it?


CAUTION, I AM ABOUT TO HIJACK THIS THREAD:

Is that the Santa Claus at Phipps Plaza? I guess with the economy and all they had to cut back this year.

Speaking of the Santa Claus at Phipps, I heard that guy makes $130k to do that. What a freaking deal.

HIJACKING OVER.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 1, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> Speaking of the Santa Claus at Phipps, I heard that guy makes $130k to do that. What a freaking deal.


I hear storm water modeling is a more lucrative endeavor.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, but its the hardest job in engineering.

Santa at Phipps only has to endure crying/peeing babies and jailbait trying to tease him.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 1, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> Your avatar is disgusting and inappropriate.


How about mine?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 1, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Yes, but its the hardest job in engineering.


That's what she said.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 1, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> How about mine?


Perhaps you could PM the photo. It is too small on the avi (and I got damn close to the monitor...so close I bonked my head on the screen).


----------



## csb (Dec 1, 2008)

don't bonk your head trying to stare down a bison!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 1, 2008)

csb said:


> don't bonk your head trying to stare down a bison!


You need to refresh...my avi is different now.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 1, 2008)

I thought she'd horribly misspelled bosom.


----------



## cement (Dec 1, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Perhaps you could PM the photo. It is too small on the avi (and I got damn close to the monitor...so close I bonked my head on the screen).


can I get on that distribution list?


----------



## csb (Dec 1, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> You need to refresh...my avi is different now.


Whoops! Bonk away, Cap'n, bonk away.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> I hear storm water modeling is a more lucrative endeavor.


It is .. apparently pay starts at $140k/yr for independent contractors who can tout such skill. :true:



csb said:


> don't bonk your head trying to stare down a bison!


I saw someone kiss a moose over the weekend. :true:



Capt Worley PE said:


> I thought she'd horribly misspelled bosom.


Now that would totally rock!!! :GotPics:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 1, 2008)

BACK ON TOPIC...

We've watched this show a couple of times. The first time I saw it I was like what the fuck?!? and just sat there with my mouth gaping open.

I like their ideals I just don't agree with their methods. They basically are pirates/terrorists in their own right.

I saw the one where two guys board the Japanese vessel. Those are a couple of lunatics there, I'm surprised they weren't shot. That captain of theirs has basically brainwashed them.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 1, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> You need to refresh...my avi is different now.


Now I'm getting it. Buff wins if he could upload a slightly higher resolution image.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 1, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I like their ideals I just don't agree with their methods. They basically are pirates/terrorists in their own right.


That's my thought every time I see a commercial for the show.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 1, 2008)

I haven't seen it. I would like to, though.

The Greenpeace "Rainbow Warrior" visited Saipan about 9 years ago, to organize some big protest against the US Military because of a bunch of PCB contamination that they were reluctant to clean up here. I talked to a few of the guys at a bar one night and almost got into a fight with them (their aggression, not mine). I merely suggested that they were publicity hounds and were overlooking far more serious environmental problems associated with the corruption of our local government.

Don't mess with Greenpeace. They're right, and everybody else is wrong.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 1, 2008)

Even Greenpeace thinks the ying-yangs on Whale Wars are to extreme.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Dec 1, 2008)

That show is like a train wreck in slow motion, I can’t turn away. In the next episode, they move from quasi-piracy to full blown piracy when the contemplate boarding a Japanese ship that is following them, and disable the radar and communications. They suspect the ship is following them to relay the Sea Shepard’s coordinates to the Japanese whaling ships.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 2, 2008)

If I were on one of the ships being boarded by these yahoos, I'd be tempted to shoot them on sight in self defense. They are tried to disrupt radio and radar, endangering the crew, even if they are a bunch of dirty whalers.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2008)

suprised they didnt just throw them overboard, they would freeze to death in less than 30 minutes even if they had on a dry suit. would be hard to prove.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2008)

^The camera guys would have to go, too, but c'est le guerre.


----------



## Slugger926 (Dec 2, 2008)

jregieng said:


> It is .. apparently pay starts at $140k/yr for independent contractors who can tout such skill. :true:
> 
> 
> JR


Where can one find a storm water modling job? How does one wear the storm water to model?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 2, 2008)

Slugger926 said:


> Where can one find a storm water modling job? How does one wear the storm water to model?


Inflatable pool as a catchbasin, submersible pump attached to a shower head. Stand in pool when it rains, voila! You are now modeling storm water!


----------



## rudy (Dec 3, 2008)

I love the show. Yeah, that captain needs be willing to jump on the Japanese boat himself, instead of guilty-ing his crew. I love the way they named the boat Steve Irwin.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2008)

so when does this show come on? I got suckered in over the holidays and now I need my fix...


----------



## rudy (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's the schedule:

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/whale-wars/episode/

I thought I had missed the rescue. Good thing they're rebroadcasting it this Friday.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Dec 4, 2008)

the show is on fridays during primetime.


----------



## rudy (Dec 5, 2008)

It's on ! Can't wait to see Potts and Giles returned back to the Sea Shepard.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 29, 2009)

okay been watching some more of this, its like a train wreck I guess. Am I the only one watching hoping that one of these hippy do gooders gets hurt or drowns doing this?

I like how they have no problem throwing stuff at the japanese ships, but then they all freak out when one of their crew members get a boo-boo. apparantly they can dish it out but not take it...


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 29, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> Am I the only one watching hoping that one of these hippy do gooders gets hurt or drowns doing this?


No you're not the only one. I was really hoping the boat would sink last season. The only people that seemed to have any sense on the first season were labeled as not being committed to the cause and booted from the crew. What a bunch of wackos!

I don't know why I watched it. I feel better that I watched it without commercial interruption via comcast's "on demand". That way I'm not helping the show out by watching commercials right?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd like to see them all arrested for being pirates or sea terrorists or whatever the crime would be. Then shot execution style, of course.


----------



## Santiagj (Jun 29, 2009)

Did you guys see the retard helmets they wear when they try to board the japanese ships?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Okay RG - I watched this one Friday night with FMJR based on your recommendation.

I found the premise intriguing .. and the form of attacks (e.g. lobbing bottles of butyric acid, prop foulers) - how can they not consider themselves terrorists despite the purported altruism of their efforts/activism.

So, in the episode I watched, I noted the following acts of outright stupidity (blackout so I don't spoil episode for those who haven't seen it):



Spoiler




Code word for attack: tora, tora, tora (japanese for attack) - should be a simple one word term;
The fact that the 'code' word for attack was not clear for the means of attack;
One of the attack boats (Gemini) conducted the 'wrong' attack once the 'code' word was given;
The same attack boat was unable to deploy the rudder fouler on two occasions, resulting in the crew of the japanese ship 'obtaining' the offensive weapon;
Lack of respect of the boat crews towards the potential of the acoustic weapon (LRAD) on board the japanese ship; and
Lack of respect of the crew to return back to the mother ship when given an order by the captain leaving them in a vulnerable position in the open arctic ocean.



Overall, my opinion was that these eco-warriors were a bunch of undisciplined bozos that seem to be more interested in notoriety than advocating for their cause (protection of the whales).

I think it is good for everyone to watch one or two episodes to form your own view.

JR


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't want to watch, I get pissed of at the commercials.


----------



## cement (Jul 18, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Okay RG - I watched this one Friday night with FMJR based on your recommendation.
> I found the premise intriguing .. and the form of attacks (e.g. lobbing bottles of butyric acid, prop foulers) - how can they not consider themselves terrorists despite the purported altruism of their efforts/activism.
> 
> So, in the episode I watched, I noted the following acts of outright stupidity (blackout so I don't spoil episode for those who haven't seen it):
> ...





Spoiler



Overall, my opinion was that these eco-warriors were a bunch of undisciplined bozos that seem to be more interested in notoriety than advocating for their cause (protection of the whales).

I think it is good for everyone to watch one or two episodes to form your own view.

JR


I've been wondering if the producers are trying to portray them as a bunch of bozos or if they really are that incompetent.

did you see where the captain gets "shot" ?

the guy really doesn't have a good poker face.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 18, 2009)

I think the Wile E. esqe counterattacks by the Japanese whalers are pretty funny. The put up big nets surround the deck, they shoot the eco-terrorist with water cannons, then they started hurling random hardware at the Delta and Gemini boats.


----------



## Supe (Jul 20, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I think the Wile E. esqe counterattacks by the Japanese whalers are pretty funny. The put up big nets surround the deck, they shoot the eco-terrorist with water cannons, then they started hurling random hardware at the Delta and Gemini boats.



Just the though of me being able to blast those dipshits with a water cannon is enough to make me want to start whaling.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 20, 2009)

^Oh I totally agree.

It's one of those things where I agree with the premise, not the methods.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Supe said:


> Just the though of me being able to blast those dipshits with a water cannon is enough to make me want to start whaling.


You just made me spit my coffee on to my screen!!! ldman:



VTEnviro said:


> ^Oh I totally agree.
> It's one of those things where I agree with the premise, not the methods.


Interesting. What do you think they could do differently to bring the whaling to a halt?

JR


----------



## Supe (Jul 21, 2009)

jregieng said:


> You just made me spit my coffee on to my screen!!! ldman:



Its ok. I always seem to get the spitters.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 21, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Interesting. What do you think they could do differently to bring the whaling to a halt?


First of all I don't know all the legalities and technicalities of whaling and international waters, etc.

But, if they are conducting some illegal activity, shouldn't whatever agency with jurisdiction over those waters arrest the crews and impound the boat?

I'm too cynical to think lobbying and passive protests would make an ounce of difference. But I'm not too keen on a bunch of half cocked yahoos stirring up some international trouble. These folks are attacking and harassing these other boats, and two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 21, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> But, if they are conducting some illegal activity, shouldn't whatever agency with jurisdiction over those waters arrest the crews and impound the boat?


I think the problem lies in national laws vs. international laws. I think a few countries have national laws banning ANY killing of whales, but Japan has a national law that allows the killing of a certain quota of whales for "Research". Their law also dictates that no part of the whale can be wasted, so the meat is processed and shipped and sold in Japan.

The Sea Shepherds are trying to enforce their national laws in international waters against people who are bound to a different national law.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The Sea Shepherds are trying to enforce their national laws in international waters against people who are bound to a different national law.


Right, so the question becomes ... do you respect the soveignty of a different country via their laws. 

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 21, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Right, so the question becomes ... do you respect the soveignty of a different country via their laws.
> JR


I don't think sovereignty has anything to do with it. Neither of the nation's laws should apply in international waters unless both countries have signed on to some treaty banning whaling. I don't think either group is in the right in that situation.


----------



## MGX (Jul 21, 2009)

If I sign up to be a whaler can I shoot hippies with a fire hose?

I remember seeing the riots in France on television (they didn't want to work 38 hours/ week) and wishing I could be the guy in the armored truck shooting the frogs with a water cannon.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 21, 2009)

It's OK when the French do it, they're European.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure some of the people on whale wars are European as well. That makes them infallible.

IMHO, these people are fucking morons and they deserve to be capsized in the arctic. What bothers me is that they're messing around with 20,000 ton ships like they're bumper cars and endangering the humans.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've watched it a few times. Dunno if someone already mentioned it, but the Capt (I use that term loosely) was with Greepeace, but apparently they weren't extreme enough so he started the USS Hairy Armpits to go after the whaling ships. Personally, I think the Japanese are full of crap...I believe they are hunting whales under the guise of research solely to harvest the meat. That being said, I sure ain't going to join Capt Ahab and his merry band of buffoons. Every once in a while when he's doing his little "confessional", the Capt will talk about how he'd love to ram their mother ship or see all the Japanese ships on the bottom of the ocean...I'd say it's only a matter of time before some serious shit hits the fan.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anyone ever had whale meat? It doesn't seem like it would be that good.


----------



## cement (Jul 22, 2009)

If it wasn't delicious, would they be endangered?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 22, 2009)

cement said:


> If it wasn't delicious, would they be endangered?



I thought they were killed for their blubber/oil long ago (before the invention of kerosene) for lantern fuel and they never recovered.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 22, 2009)

simple solution. Eradicate the whales altogether. If there are no more whales, there will be no more whalers and thus no more whale protesters.

:asthanos:


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2009)

Can I buy a stuffed whale from a taxidermist somewhere?


----------

